# Fly repellent



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

What do y'all use? I haven't found one that works well, and I'm going on a ride this weekend and I don't want my horse to go nuts. It's going to be 70 degrees and I'm sure the flies will be out in number
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

70 are you kidding? Where are you??? Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Texas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

I would almost enjoy seeing a fly in va this weekend. But duraguard is a good fly spray around here in the summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont use fly repellant on endurance rides, just ride fast out run them, also your constantly wetting your horses down to cool them so you'd be washing it off anyway. so far with the rides I have done fly repellant has never been an issue.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with Joe. But I have done a training ride or two with some bad flies, and I use a Neem oil mix (2 tablespoons neem, 1 teaspoon Dawn, h2o in a sprayer bottle) for my horses if I am doing a walking ride and there are flies. I also have a mesh cover for my bridle that keeps flies off her face. I like that best because I don't like spraying my horse's face - Cashel makes one called 'The Quiet Ride' - I got mine at a tack flea market, but I am sure you can find them online.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I would almost enjoy seeing a fly in va this weekend


I found one in the heated water bucket the other day! hit 11 celcius(very rare in feb) and one adventurous fly woke up. Back to being frozen now.

anyways, back on topic, I've had no luck with any sort of repllent, natural or other wise. I'm not sure If our insects are just more obnoxious up north or what, but they dont seem to be phased by anything.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Best I have found for around here.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

We use endure and I love it. We often go threw rivers or take them down in a deep spot in a creek for fun and the endure doesnt wash off. Its the only one I have found that I can work my horses and spray them off with water daily and only have to reapply once a week, and for the pasture puffs I only put it on every three weeks. Its fairly expensive compared to some of the other stuff but Having to use is less often makes a huge difference. I also only use Avon skin so soft on their faces and ears.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Faustinblack said:


> What do y'all use? I haven't found one that works well, and I'm going on a ride this weekend and I don't want my horse to go nuts. It's going to be 70 degrees and I'm sure the flies will be out in number
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Man Im moving to texas the 8 months out of the year!!!! Shoot fire!! I want 70 degrees!!! Yesterday was 40 degrees and the sun was out and I thought I was doing good!!! Now its 20 degress with snow and ice on the ground....grrr.....


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

It got down to 28 last night and is in the high 50s right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I really like Pyrahnna for trails(not sure if I spelled that correctly).

Some people have issues with it but it works the best on my mare.

However, like Joe, I usually try to outrun flies. LOL.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I like Ultrashield, it is the only one that I have found to have any effect. I keep a small travel size spray bottle of it in my saddle bags to reapply after sweating/sponging if the flies are extra bad. I have also used it to spray legs after getting into a nest of "turkey mites" (baby ticks).


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

It snowed an inch last night


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

TheOtherHorse said:


> I like Ultrashield, it is the only one that I have found to have any effect. I keep a small travel size spray bottle of it in my saddle bags to reapply after sweating/sponging if the flies are extra bad. I have also used it to spray legs after getting into a nest of "turkey mites" (baby ticks).


we also use the black ultrashield when we can't find endure and works pretty good but i have to reapply more frequently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Pyrahnna, Bronco, Dumor, none of them will fight the flies we have down here. I use the Dumor spiked with Deet. It helps. I also ride with a face mask with ears. Horseflies, stableflies, deerflies, and gnats. And then you have to remember the ticks. And the spiders in your path. 

Oh, and I almost forgot. The hornets that follow you along the trail trying to pick flies off of your horse. That makes for a real calm horse.........

Dang. I just realized that I'm not looking forward to middle Georgia in the summer.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

jillybean19 said:


> It snowed an inch last night


Just rain here but I think I feel the cold of your snow in the air!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Bronco is like water here in the South, but I have had good luck with Pyrahna. I didn't like Endure. I also like to use OFF on the ears.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunny said:


> Bronco is like water here in the South, but I have had good luck with Pyrahna. I didn't like Endure. I also like to use OFF on the ears.


I use OFF also especially when ticks get bad in late summer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Had to move my ride to next weekend cause the place we were going is still to muddy, and just to clear stuff up its not an endurance ride, but a trail ride for my birthday. I bought the Endure yesterday, and wow. 22 dollars?! Ouch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I like the black Ultrashield too. I used to use Endure, but I've been getting comparable results on the Ultrashield for a lower price.


----------

